# Elder wood



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw this and it really looks nice.  Anyone ever turned some like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350500607828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ray


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 5, 2012)

I have turned a couple of BE pens and they are nice.  More Feminine IMHO.  One thing to remeber is the Red will turn Brown eventually.  I am not sure of all the ins and out as to what causes it and if a good finish could save it.  I have some Red Cedar that is a beautiiful Purple and I left a piece in the sun and it was Brown in a couple of days but when I cut it the Purple was right back.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have thought about getting one of those cedar blanks and trying it out.  Do you know where to buy just one?

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 5, 2012)

*Here's one*

Here's on I did a couple of months ago.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=91280
This wood was stabilized and turned like a dream!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2012)

That is a nice pen John.

Ray


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 5, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> That is a nice pen John.
> 
> Ray


 
Thanks Ray! I like the pen too, its my photography that needs work. The image is a bit "yellower" that in real life. It was because of the bulbs I used with my light box. I have just purchased some "whiter ones" and if they are better I will repost.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jan 6, 2012)

I've turned some of that and have some drying in my out building.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=87316

It doesn't look too bad and the women like it. I turned a pen out of it that was crosscut and the pen looked like it had little roses in it. Made a beautiful pen for my wife.


----------



## Hubert H (Jan 6, 2012)

Turns nice - finishes nice - just be sure and tell the person you sell it to that the red will turn if left in the open.  Keep it in a purse or something and the red will last for several years.  HWH


----------



## GrantH (Jan 7, 2012)

I have some that got labeled "Flame Box Elder". Maybe I'll try it out.


----------



## okiebugg (Jan 8, 2012)

*Cedar blanks*

I have some very nice color cedar blanks. They were cut in October and dried with a very small space heater which also forces air over them. I've been turning them with no problemas, so I figure that they are dry enough.

Send me an Email okiebugg200@cox.net giving me your info and I will send you a couple. I will also send 1 Bodark blank for your amusement............Jimmy


----------



## okiebugg (Jan 8, 2012)

*Box elder*



ironman123 said:


> I saw this and it really looks nice. Anyone ever turned some like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350500607828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Ray


 
When turning BE, turn it to slightly oversize as it will quickly sand to the size you need. I use a Mic because it sands away so easily.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 8, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> I have thought about getting one of those cedar blanks and trying it out. Do you know where to buy just one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ray


 

Why just one, I got super deals deals:biggrin:


Scott (the're like potato chips) B


----------

